

To Pay for Health Care, Treat Aging - MikeCapone
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/08/antiagingfunds/

======
shard
The side effect of increasing longevity would be to make Social Security
collapse that much faster.

~~~
ivankirigin
This depends on whether you enable people to work longer. You could keep the
pool of workers larger.

Ohh, and accelerating a social security collapse or reform is a good thing.

